# I like crotches (picture heavy)



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I played around with the mill this morning. Some one dropped off this "crotchy" elm the other day. The butt log is kinda a big devil.










So I cut one off to mill. I was a little bummed because I see 2 hearts, which usually means less figure/ more bark inclusion...










I had to trim it abit to get it to fit the mill for width (more on that later)










First slab looks decent.










28" wide...not bad for a bandmill that is advertised to make a 24" cut (I made some mods, wider the better in my book)










Then comes the inclusion I knew would be there, not too bad it's still sound anyway.










They look good in a bookmatch.


























Now some may be thinking "Hey dude, why don't you lay them end to end to see what they look like ?"...Ok I did that.


















The last slice worth saving...that little crotch should make several really cool projects :icon_smile:


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Beautiful wood I think the last looks the nicest.Please make sure to post pics of the projects made with these.Maybe a box or small table top?


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Daren,
The 8th pic down kinda looks like 2 guys in prom jackets posing for their year book pic.

Beautiful cuts, BTW.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Gene Howe said:


> The 8th pic down kinda looks like 2 guys in prom jackets posing for their year book pic.


Well, I guess it sorta does now that you mention it. It's amazing what a person can see opening up a log.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

...And this set is for sure my new computer desk. I like it.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Holy crap that is beautiful! Those slabs are like works of art just they way they sit. Nice, Nice, Nice!

John


----------



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

very cool stuff!


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Man,that's some beautimous stuff:yes::yes:.I have some red oak with some really cool borer beetle trails I'll trade :laughing:.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Daren,
I like crotches too, but I can't post my pics here. :laughing:
Seriously, nice wood. Can I say that?:laughing:
You always seem to come across some very unique pieces. Like the world's greatest treasure hunt.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Those end to end bookmatches are the bomb bro!. What a cool idea for a desk. How thick did you go with them?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

6/4 JP. I have been milling all my crotches 6/4 lately, they seem to dry flatter but still in a decent amount of time. 4/4 was wanting to cup and 8/4 was just too thick for most of my needs and took longer to dry.


----------



## RHarkins (Mar 6, 2009)

Daren;
How do you dry them to keep cracking to a minimum?
Ron


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

...insider secret here Ron...I just cross my fingers and hope for the best . Other than endseal them (which I do) that is about all a guy can do. Some times they do crack, that's not a deal breaker for me though I like the Nakashima look with inlayed butterfly repairs. In fact I have had a couple pieces I was a little bummed they didn't crack just so I could have done the inlays.


----------



## RHarkins (Mar 6, 2009)

Daren;
Holy Smokes... I didn't realize that I had been using an insider secret all this time! :laughing:
Your inlay repairs sound interesting....
Could you post some pictures of some you have done?
Thanks;
Ron


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

RHarkins said:


> Could you post some pictures of some you have done?
> Thanks;
> Ron


Here is a thread about it http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/butterfly-inlays-split-boards-7263/


----------



## Denny (Mar 22, 2009)

Daren, love the butterflies. When you cut one if you have a gap what do you fill it with? I want to learn to do this myself. Thanks Denny


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Denny, just a _little_ gap the glue/finish will fill. If the gap is too big, cut another butterfly or you will be let down in the end.


----------

